# Gaming PC Haswell vs Skylake



## killbill (3. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade dabei einen PC für einen Bekannten zusammenzustellen.
Gespielt werden soll auf einem FHD Bildschirm.
Aktuelle gewünschte Spiele bei ihm sind zurzeit vorallem Starcraft 2, Fifa und GTA V.

Als Preisrahmen hat er erstmal 600-700€ angesetzt.
Mit 700€ lässt sich anscheinend schon ein recht brauchbarer Gaming PC realisieren, die Skylake Version wird wohl so einen Aufpreis von etwa 100€ bedeuten.
Nun zur Frage lohnt es sich diesen Aufpreis zu erbringen, oder wird man die nächsten 3-4 Jahre PCIe 3 nicht zwingend brauchen ohne spürbare Verluste?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. September 2015)

Wir haben keine funktionierende Glaskugel und wissen genausowenig wie du was in 3-4 Jahren ist.

Es würde aber zumindest in der Gegenwart helfen wenn du uns genau sagst was du willst (mittels diesen Fragen hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html), dann klappts wenisgtens jetzt mit ner ordentlichen Konfig.


----------



## HisN (3. September 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> Nun zur Frage lohnt es sich diesen Aufpreis zu erbringen, oder wird man die nächsten 3-4 Jahre PCIe 3 nicht zwingend brauchen ohne spürbare Verluste?


Haswell unterstützt doch PCIe3, die Frage ist weder bei Skylake noch bei Haswell relevant.

Lohnt sich spielt sich leider nur in Deinem Kopf ab. Und da der Rechner heute schon zu lahm für sehr hohe Settings z.b. in GTA5 sein wird, verstehe ich die Frage nach 3-4 Jahren nicht. Abgesehen von der Glaskugel. 
Wird ja nicht schneller das Ding.
Kauf für heute, nicht für morgen.


----------



## killbill (3. September 2015)

Eigentlich dachte ich, dass ich das wesentliche schon beschrieben habe, aber nun ja dann eben nochmal in der gewünschten Form.
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.

*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
*600-700€
*2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie  einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein  eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem, ... )*
Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm wird aller noch gebraucht, aber da schau ich mich nochmal um, d.h. es hat ein eigenes Budget.
*3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*
Eigenbau.
*4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der  alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B.  SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)*
 Eventuell habe ich noch ein altes Laufwerk rumliegen, aber das braucht man heutzutage sowieso kaum noch.
*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?*
 Monitor wird noch besorg, wird wohl einer in FHD
*6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033,  WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-,  Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?*
Spiele sind aktuell Starcraft 2, Fifa, GTA V
*7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?*
Eine SSD dürfte erstmal reichen, Festplatte wird dann bei Bedarf später gekauft. Ich denke mal so etwa Richtung 200 GB wäre nicht schlecht.
*8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)*
 Da das Budget ziemlich knapp ist, ist übertakten wohl alleine aus diesem Grund schon nicht drinnen.
*9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
Es gibt sonst keine weiteren Wünsche
*

Es wäre nett wenn ihr nochmal Bezug nehmen könntet zum ersten Post von mir, insbesondere ob die Einschätzung bezüglich der Preise für ein Haswell und Skylake System so richtig sind.

Edit: Ach dann habe ich das mit PCIe 3 wohl nicht richtig gelesen, bei Skylake werden wohl SSDs zusätzlich noch über PCIe 3 angebunden und eben nicht über PCIe 2 wie bei Haswell/Broadwell.


----------



## azzih (3. September 2015)

Für den Preisrahmen kriegst du etwa ein i5 4460 mit ner R9 380. Generell ist beim Neukauf Skylake natürlich besser, weil man direkt den aktuellen Unterbau samt neuem DDR4 RAM bekommt. Leider gibts bei Skylake noch keine kleinen i5 CPUs unter 200€ und auch bei Boards gibts es noch keinen Billig-Chipsatz.


----------



## Andinistrator (4. September 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte ich, dass ich das wesentliche schon beschrieben habe, aber nun ja dann eben nochmal in der gewünschten Form.
> Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.
> 
> *1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
> *600-700€



Das ist leider zu knapp. Du möchtest sicher erst mal ein Basis und später aufstocken, dazu empfehle ich min.
Mainbord	--	1	x 	ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland	--	 150,00 € 
CPU i5 6600k	--	1	x 	Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne KÃ¼hler (BX80662I56600K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland	--	 245,00 € 
RAM DDR4-3000	--	1	x 	G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GRK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland	--	 140,00 € 
Kühler ohne OC	--	1	x 	Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower KÃ¼hler	--	 40,00 € 

Damit sind ca. 575€ weg.
Wenn du noch Gehäuse, Festplatte und Netzteil hast kannst du damit OHNE Grafikkarte zocken, der i5 6600k hat eine interne GPU. Was die kann?
Can it run Crysis? Intels Core i7-6700K mit HD Graphics 530

Es kommt aber noch ein intel i5 6600 (non-k) raus, wird sicher günstiger wie der o.g..


----------



## Maddrax111 (4. September 2015)

Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 174
Raijintek Arcadia schwarz (0R200004) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 31
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm (BL046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 8
Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAAB1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 51
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 40
http://geizhals.de/asrock-b85m-pro4-90-mxgq20-a0uayz-a940329.html 62
http://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-380-nitro-11242-07-20g-a1280834.html 221
http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-ben-nevis-84000000119-a1211188.html 21
http://geizhals.de/seagate-desktop-hdd-1tb-st1000dm003-a686480.html 46

654 Euro
http://geizhals.de/crucial-mx200-250gb-ct250mx200ssd1-a1215088.html 91
Mit SSD aber ohne HDD ziemlich genau 700.

Mehr ist wohl nicht drin ohne an der Qualität zu sparen.


----------



## killbill (4. September 2015)

ok dann ist es wohl so wie gedacht, dass skylake auf absehbarer Zeit nicht für das Budget zu realisieren ist.
Da er den PC kommenden Monat bestellen möchte stelle ich ihm wohl die Tage mal eine Haswell Konfig zusammen und poste die dann nochmal hier, vielen Dank bisher schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2015)

Bei dem Budget kannst du Skylake derzeit nicht realisieren.


----------



## killbill (19. September 2015)

so bin wieder da, ich habe jetzt konkret erstmal ein paar Fragen zum Gehäuse.
Ich habe da ein paar mal rausgesucht, die ich meinen Bekannten vorschlagen möchte, er meinte das Gehäuse sollte schwarz, mit Fenster sein und "leuchten"
Ich habe mich dann mal ein bisschen auf die Suche gemacht und auch den einen oder anderen Vorschlag hier aus dem Forum geklaut, preislich denke ich könnte man ein Gehäuse so in etwa für 30-70€ ins Budget bekommen, also was haltet ihr von den folgenden:
Sharkoon VS4-W mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Raidmax Super Viper mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil
Sharkoon VG4-W grÃ¼n mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon VS3-S chrome Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon VG4-W schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/raidmax-viper-gx-ii-mit-sichtfenster-a1226248.html
http://geizhals.de/cooler-master-cm-storm-enforcer-mit-sichtfenster-sgc-1000-kwn1-gp-a631869.html
http://geizhals.de/bitfenix-shinobi-schwarz-mit-sichtfenster-bfc-snb-150-kkw1-rp-a821723.html

Gab es hier nicht eigentlich mal einen Thread, in dem ein paar Gehäuse vorgeschlagen wurden für verschiedene Preisbereiche?
Habt ihr eventuell auch noch weitere Vorschläge die qualitativ was taugen und optisch was hermachen?


----------



## Pittermann (19. September 2015)

Von den oben genannten würde ich das Shinobi nehmen, aber noch einen Lüfter für die Front nachrüsten.

Die Gehäuse hier kannst Du Dir noch ansehen: 
Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (600045760) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (NXDS3B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## killbill (19. September 2015)

ok, taugen die anderen nichts?
Insbesonders die optisch auffälligeren, ich vermute mal das sich mein Bekannter irgendeins von denen aussuchen wird und ich ihm dann wenigstens irgendeins empfehlen kann, dass auch halbwegs was taugt, oder befinden die sich alle auf dem gleichen Level?


----------



## Pittermann (19. September 2015)

Sharkoon und Raidmax haben generell keine besonders gute Verarbeitung (Was will man auch zu dem Preis erwarten?).
Wie das Cooler Master ist, weiß ich nicht, die Optik macht mich aber misstrauisch.

Ich würde ein schlichtes, stilvolles Gehäuse nehmen, aber letztendlich muss es Deinem Bekannten gefallen.


----------



## killbill (19. September 2015)

ja das mit den 30€ Gehäusen dachte ich mir schon irgendwie, habe die nur übernommen weil die in einem anderen Thread vorgeschlagen wurden.
Gibt es den keinen Kompromiss aus ein bisschen ausgefallener aber an der Verarbeitung auch nicht zu sehr gespart?


----------



## Pittermann (20. September 2015)

Noch ein paar Vorschläge:
In Win 703 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks Enthoo Pro (PH-ES614PC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange, schallgedÃ¤mmt (BG001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## killbill (24. September 2015)

Mein Bekannter hat sich momentan für diese Gehäuse hier entschieden:
Sharkoon VG4-W schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kennt jemand vielleicht noch ein vom Design her ähnliches Gehäuse, dass aber qualitativ besser ist, Preisrahmen wäre so bis etwa 50€
Beim Netzteil schwanke ich momentan zwischen dem
Antec VPF450, 450W ATX 2.4 (0-761345-06459-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und dem
Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAAB1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (24. September 2015)

~ 10,,- Taler drüber : Raidmax Scorpio V schwarz

Beim Netzteil glaube ich, dass das Antec (Multi-Rail) etwas besser ist, aber auf das CoolerMaster (Single-Rail) gibt´s 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## killbill (25. September 2015)

ok das Gehäuse schlage ich ihm mal vor.
Die von dir genannten Punkte, Rosigatton, habe ich auch schon gesehen, die Frage ist halt nun geht man davon aus, dass die Netzteile um die 50€ nach 3 Jahren den Geist aufgeben und man daher lieber eins mit 5 Jahre Garantie nehmen sollte, oder halten die im Durchschnitt länger und man nimmt dann das technisch bessere.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2015)

Das Antec ist viel zu laut, auf jeden Fall das Cooler Master nehmen, wenn du es leise haben willst.


----------



## killbill (1. Oktober 2015)

ok danke für den Input bezüglich Netzteilen, das Antec fliegt dann wohl raus.
Aktuell tendiere ich zwischen diesen drei Netzteilen:
Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAAB1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zurzeit erwäge ich das Bequiet zu nehmen, allerdings habe ich da so ein bisschen Sorgen, ob es nicht zu wenig ist für eine R9 380 Nitro Grafikkarte und auch beim nächsten Grafikkarten Wechsel sollte es optimaler Weise noch halten.
Habe ich noch ein Netzteil in diesem Preisbereich vergessen, das eventuell sogar technisch besser ist als das Bequiet?

Zu den Mainboards habe ich mir auch noch ein paar Gedanken gemacht und dabei sind noch ein paar Fragen aufgetaucht:
1. Man kann ja nur mit dem Z97 Chipsatz Multicore Turbo machen, lohnt sich das für einen Aufpreis von 10€?
2. Es gibt jede Menge uATX Mainboards für um die 50€, haben die abgesehen von weniger Erweiterungsslots und eventuell den einen oder anderen USB/SATA Anschluss weniger weitere Nachteile?


----------



## Maddrax111 (1. Oktober 2015)

Das BQ kann bei stärkeren GPUs tatsächlich etwas schwachbrüstig sein. Für die 380 reicht es aber locker. Eine Überlegung wäre noch dieses hier:
https://geizhals.de/sea-sonic-g-series-g-550-550w-atx-2-3-ssr-550rm-a830688.html

Zu 1: Die Z Boards haben ja auch den Vorteil schnelleren RAM nutzen zu können der aber auch wieder einen Mehrpreis darstellt. Man kann es machen muss man aber nicht. 
Zu 2: Nein keine weiteren Nachteile. Klar Qaulität muss man beachten bei den günstigen Boards.


----------



## killbill (1. Oktober 2015)

Könnt ihr eventuell kurz auflisten, was für das BeQuiet, für das Super Flower oder Seasonic spricht?
Zu der Leistung von Netzteilen, ich denke nicht, dass ich mein Bekannter jemals Grafikkarten für 300€ plus kaufen wird, daher wird wohl auch in Zukunft nicht mehr Leistung benötigt, als aktuell die R9 380 Nitro benötigt.

Das mit den Z-Boards schnellerer Ram nutzbar ist weiß ich, ist eben nur die Frage lohnt sich eben der Aufpreis von 10-15€ für multicore Turbo und den schnelleren Ram, oder handelt es sich dabei nur um ein paar Prozentpunkte Unterschied?

Alles klar dann werde ich wohl mal kleine Boards raussuchen, dass macht ja insbesondere eine Skylake Konfig wieder im 700€ Preisbereich interessant

Edit:
So sehen meine zwei Vorschläge aus:
Nummer 1 Skylake:
gaming PC Skylake Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Das ist leider allerdings noch etwa 20€ über dem Budget, was ist hier sinnvoller, auf die BX100 als SSD und das Coolermaster NT runtergehen, oder das BeQuiet drinnenlassen und eine 128GB SSD nehmen, was ist aktuell eigentlich der Renner bei den 128GB SSDs?

Nummer 2 Haswell:
gaming PC Haswell Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Das liegt preislich ziemlich gut im Budget

Alternativ kann ich natürlich auch noch die Grafikkarte tauschen, die Sapphire R9 280 2GB scheint momentan ziemlich günstig zu sein:
Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11242-02-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laut den Benchmarks, die ich mir eben kurz angesehen habe ist auch kaum ein Unterschied in Full HD und man spart eben knapp 40€
Oder meint ihr in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren wird auch 4GB Speicher benötigt für Full HD?


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2015)

Das BeQuiet bietet das beste Gesamtpaket und kostet deswegen entsprechend mehr.


----------



## killbill (1. Oktober 2015)

Auf die restlichen Fragen weiß keiner mehr eine Antwort?


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Oktober 2015)

Dann nimm wenigstens eine R9 280, wegen der 3GB VRAM.

Haswell wird von der Spielleistung genauso lange halten wie Skylake


----------



## killbill (1. Oktober 2015)

Und der fehlende DX 12 Support bei der R9 280 ist kein Nachteil, auch wenn man die Grafikkarte 3-4 Jahre behält?
Würde das BeQuiet E10 400W auch die R9 280X schaffen?

Die Frage hier ist bisher auch noch unbeantwortet:

Das mit den Z-Boards schnellerer Ram nutzbar ist weiß ich, ist eben nur  die Frage lohnt sich eben der Aufpreis von 10-15€ für multicore Turbo  und den schnelleren Ram, oder handelt es sich dabei nur um ein paar  Prozentpunkte Unterschied?

Die Frage bei dem Haswell vs Skylake ist dann momentan wohl ob einem der zusätzliche PCIe 3.0 Slot 40-50€ Aufpreis wert sind. Ein günstiges Board mit USB 3.1 und PCIe 3.0 wäre natürlich auch schön, aber das dauert wohl noch ein paar Wochen bis da ein bisschen mehr Auswahl herrscht.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Oktober 2015)

Ist einfach eine Frage des Budgets.

Wenn möglich, nimm Skylake und ein 500 Watt Netzteil (BeQuiet E10, Antec TPC, Superflower...).


----------



## killbill (1. Oktober 2015)

ja klar ist es immer eine Frage des Budgets, aber wenn man jetzt durch 15€ Aufpreis sagen wir mal 5% mehr Leistung erhält ist es das meiner Meinung nach schon wert, schließlich kauft man ja Mainboard und CPU für ein paar Jahre, wenn es ein verschwindend geringer Leistungszuwachs ist kann man es sich sparen, daher frage ich.

Wenn das BeQuiet E10 400W reicht, dann würde ich bei dem bleiben falls nicht nehme ich halt ne Nummer größer mit 450W, z.B. das Super Flower Golden Green oder das ebenfalls vorgeschlagenen Seasonic mit 550W, bisher war doch aber die Info, dass das Bequiet für eine R9 380 Nitro ausreichend ist.
Da die R9 280X jetzt als Alternative auch noch in Betracht kommt, reicht das Bequiet den auch noch für die?


----------



## Andinistrator (2. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> So sehen meine zwei Vorschläge aus:
> Nummer 1 Skylake:
> gaming PC Skylake Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


Das Mainboard geht gar nicht, soll das System (bzw. der Sockel 1151) eine Weile nachrüstbar sein, z.B. 2015 Skylake, 2016 evtl. Kaby Lake oder 2017 Cannonlake? Passt alles auf Sockel 1151 drauf, vielleicht sogar 2018 noch Ice Lake. Ich würde daher zu einem besseren Mainboard/Z170 raten und noch etwas sparen.


----------



## Maddrax111 (2. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Das Mainboard geht gar nicht, soll das System (bzw. der Sockel 1151) eine Weile nachrüstbar sein, z.B. 2015 Skylake, 2016 evtl. Kaby Lake oder 2017 Cannonlake? Passt alles auf Sockel 1151 drauf, vielleicht sogar 2018 noch Ice Lake. Ich würde daher zu einem besseren Mainboard/Z170 raten und noch etwas sparen.



Das B150 Board finde ich auch nicht gut,ein H Board sollte es mindestens sein. Aber du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes das bei den minimalen Verbessersungen der reinen CPU-Leistung es irgendwie P/L-technisch Sinn macht den Skylake Prozi rauszuschrauben und einen Cannon oder Kaby einzusetzen. wer jetzt Skylake kauft kauft frühestens beim nächsten Sockel einen neuen Prozi,alles anderes ist Geldverschwendung.

Ausnahme vielleicht wenn einen der Hafer sticht auf eine K CPU zu wechseln.


----------



## Andinistrator (2. Oktober 2015)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Das B150 Board finde ich auch nicht gut,ein H Board sollte es mindestens sein. Aber du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes das bei den minimalen Verbessersungen der reinen CPU-Leistung es irgendwie P/L-technisch Sinn macht den Skylake Prozi rauszuschrauben und einen Cannon oder Kaby einzusetzen. wer jetzt Skylake kauft kauft frühestens beim nächsten Sockel einen neuen Prozi,alles anderes ist Geldverschwendung.
> 
> Ausnahme vielleicht wenn einen der Hafer sticht auf eine K CPU zu wechseln.


Das ist deine Ansicht. Ich persönlich lege mir heuer Skylake zu und ziehe es durchaus in Erwägung, 2017 einen Cannon Lake einzubauen. Da ich nicht weiß was dieser dann in 2 Jahren kann, es sich in der Zeit aber immer etwas tut, bin ich mir zu 51% sicher das ich dann die CPU tauschen werde. Meine Empfehlung ist ein Z170 Board, deine H170. Beides ist ok. 

Für den TE, bevor du dich von Anfang an "kastrierst", hier ist der Unterschied: Intel Skylake: Evolution bei den CPUs, Revolution bei den ChipsÃ¤tzen - Technikaffe.de


----------



## Maddrax111 (2. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Das ist deine Ansicht. Ich persönlich lege mir heuer Skylake zu und ziehe es durchaus in Erwägung, 2017 einen Cannon Lake einzubauen. Da ich nicht weiß was dieser dann in 2 Jahren kann, es sich in der Zeit aber immer etwas tut, bin ich mir zu 51% sicher das ich dann die CPU tauschen werde. Meine Empfehlung ist ein Z170 Board, deine H170. Beides ist ok. Für den TE, hier ist der Unterschied: Intel Skylake: Evolution bei den CPUs, Revolution bei den ChipsÃ¤tzen - Technikaffe.de



Das ist ja schön das du das machen würdest aber stell das doch bite nicht immer als das Nonplusultra hin.  Tatsache ist und bleibt das es P/L-technisch keinen Sinn macht und wenn du fair beraten würdest würdest du das auch sagen.


----------



## Andinistrator (2. Oktober 2015)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön das du das machen würdest aber stell das doch bite nicht immer als das Nonplusultra hin.  Tatsache ist und bleibt das es P/L-technisch keinen Sinn macht und wenn du fair beraten würdest würdest du das auch sagen.


Naja durch den Link weiß der TE wenigstens den Unterschied, vielleicht noch nicht wozu er 20PCIe Lanes braucht oder wozu der 25% höhere Chipdurchsatz, dass es bei immer schnelleren werdenden GPUs mal sinnvoll sein kann, oder auch für eine M.2 SSD. Bleib also  - ich wollte nur darauf hingewiesen haben.

EDIT: Findet er es heraus, bin ich das Nonplusultra


----------



## killbill (2. Oktober 2015)

Hmm hab mir jetzt mal ein paar Spezifikationen durchgelesen, aber so ganz klar ist es noch nicht. Der H170 Chipsatz z.B. Habe ich jetzt so verstanden, dass er die Grafikkarte mit PCIe E x16 anbinden und dann zusätzlich für sata, m2, USB,  etc noch eine PCIe 3 x16 Anbindung hat. 
Habe ich dass soweit richtig zusammengefasst? 

Was mir dann aber komisch vorkommt ist, dass bei der Spezifikation vom i5 6500 nur eine PCIe 3 x16 Anbindung vorhanden ist, dann ist die zweite PCIe vom h170 Chipsatz ja für die Katz


----------



## Maddrax111 (2. Oktober 2015)

Nein. Der I5-6500 selber hat 16 3.0 PCI-e Lanes die mit dem PCI-e 3.0*16 Slot auf dem Board verbunden werden. Dazu kommen noch die 16 Lanes vom Board die auf dem Board verteilt sind und die restlichen Anschlüsse wie USB,Sata,M.2 etc ansteuern.

Man darf Board und Prozessor da nicht vermengen


----------



## killbill (2. Oktober 2015)

OK dann hätte das b150 board ja dann auch noch 8 Lanes für sata, USB, M.2, reicht dies den nicht aus,  wenn man nicht gerade 4 ssds über sata und USB gleichzeitig betreibt?


----------



## Andinistrator (2. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> OK dann hätte das b150 board ja dann auch noch 8 Lanes für sata, USB, M.2, reicht dies den nicht aus,  wenn man nicht gerade 4 ssds über sata und USB gleichzeitig betreibt?


Man muss beim Mainboard schon genauer hingucken, dieses sagt was du überhaupt mal in x Jahren noch damit machen kannt. Mal als Beispiel, du steckst ne GPU in einen x16 PCI 3.0. Eine PCI 3.0 Lane kann 985 MB/s, reicht ja nicht. Die GPUs werden ja immer schneller. Da kommt dann der bekannte x16 (PEG) für GPUs ins Spiel. Dann kann es sein, dass davon x8 für die GPU genutzt werden, die anderen x8 werden wieder geteilt, können woanders und/oder wieder zum PEG zurückführen - oder halt dann ungenutzt bleiben. Wenn du z.B. SLI machst, dann teilt sich das in x8x8. Oder dann gibt es noch x2 für M.2 SSDs, oder für die schnelleren x4... usw usw usw. 

Am Ende wollte ich nur sagen, dass wenn es so ist wie bei einigen Haswell Mainboards, wo du jeden Steckplatz zudonnerst und dann alles plötzlich langsamer ist, weil alles "shared" ist. Im Link sagt es eigentlich das Fazit:
"Bei den Chipsätzen sieht das anders aus: Die neuen Intel H170 und Z170 Chipsätze haben es Dank PCIe 3.0 in sich. Durch die Verdoppelung (bzw. beim Z170 eine Erhöhung um den Faktor 2,5) steigt der mögliche Datendurchsatz auf das 4 bis 5-fache der Vorgängergeneration und Überflügelt sogar den High-End Chipsatz X99, der nur 8 PCIe 2.0 Leitungen anbindet."

Ich wollte dich nur informieren, keinesfalls wollte ich dir ein H170 Board ausreden. Ich wollte nur das du Bescheid weißt


----------



## Maddrax111 (2. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> OK dann hätte das b150 board ja dann auch noch 8 Lanes für sata, USB, M.2, reicht dies den nicht aus,  wenn man nicht gerade 4 ssds über sata und USB gleichzeitig betreibt?




Jein. Du musst die 8 Lanes ja trotzdem Switchen. Weil M.2 4 Lanes,6 Sata jeweils 1 Lane, 6 USB, ebenfalls je 1 Lane.

Und wenn z.B die 4 M.2 mit den USB geswitcht sind und du nutzt den USB geht bei der SSD Bandbreite flöten. 
Oder die M.2 sind nativ und nicht geswitched dann bleiben nur 4 Lanes für alles andere und die werden dann extrem aufgeteilt.

Wenn man sich die Hintertür mit M.2 aufhalten will besser H170. Wenn einem das Wumpe ist geht auch B150.


----------



## killbill (2. Oktober 2015)

ok so langsam wird ein Schuh draus.
Ich hab nochmal eine Verständnisfrage, der Prozessor bindet ja den PCIe 3 x16 für die Grafikkarte an, muss aber nicht auch die Kommunikation von der M.2-, SATA-, USB-Schnittstelle auch über diese "eine" PCIe 3 x16 Anbindung laufen, weil der Prozessor benötigt ja im Prinzip alle Daten um damit was zu "machen".
Edit: Wie viele Lanes können aktuelle Grafikkarten eigentlich zurzeit auslasten?


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2015)

Der Prozessor hat 16 Lanes für den Grafikkartenslot.
Die M.2 Schnittstelle hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## Maddrax111 (2. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> ok so langsam wird ein Schuh draus.
> Ich hab nochmal eine Verständnisfrage, der Prozessor bindet ja den PCIe 3 x16 für die Grafikkarte an, muss aber nicht auch die Kommunikation von der M.2-, SATA-, USB-Schnittstelle auch über diese "eine" PCIe 3 x16 Anbindung laufen, weil der Prozessor benötigt ja im Prinzip alle Daten um damit was zu "machen".
> Edit: Wie viele Lanes können aktuelle Grafikkarten eigentlich zurzeit auslasten?



Eben diese 16 die der Slot und die CPU haben. Bei 2 Karten wird halt geteilt auf 8/8. Und die Lanes für alles andere sind extra.


----------



## killbill (2. Oktober 2015)

ok jetzt habe ich das soweit verstanden denke ich, danke schonmal an dieser Stelle.
Kommen wir zur nächsten Frage, das folgende Board hat ja neben dem PCIe 3 x16 ja nur noch zwei weitere PCIe 3 x1 Slots, heißt das, dass ich damit dann eine M.2 SSD nur mit maximal einem Lane anbinden kann?
ASRock B150M-HDV (90-MXGYD0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2015)

Die 1x Slots sind shared.
Steckst du eine Karte dort ein, sind die anderen nicht mehr nutzbar.


----------



## killbill (2. Oktober 2015)

Hmm irgendwie ja doof, wenn man eventuell mal eine USB 3.1 Erweiterungskarte und eine M.2 SSD verwenden möchte, dann müsste man wohl mindestens so ein Board nehmen:
ASRock B150M Pro4S (90-MXGZX0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BenRo (2. Oktober 2015)

Oder man nimmt ein Board, dass bereits USB3.1 und M.2 kann:
Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## killbill (2. Oktober 2015)

ja stimmt ist natürlich auch eine Alternative, aber ich denke mehr als das 70€ Board ist nicht drinnen, sonst sprengt es das Budget komplett, vielleicht entscheidet sich mein Bekannter ja auch für das günstigere Haswell System und ich muss mir dann nicht mehr große Gedanken machen über die Anzahl der Lanes für dieses und jenes


----------



## Maddrax111 (2. Oktober 2015)

BenRo schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt ein Board, dass bereits USB3.1 und M.2 kann:
> Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Wobei die bei einem so güsntigen Board auch shared sein müssen weil die Anzahl der Lanes ja gar nicht für alle Ports ausreichen. Nur halt die Frage wo die Splitter genau sitzen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2015)

Der Switch ist in der Regel ein kleiner Chip, der entweder mit am PCH hockt oder irgendwo auf dem Board sitzt.
Dazu müsste man sich mal das Technikschema des Boards anschauen.


----------



## killbill (2. Oktober 2015)

das Gigabyte Board passt ja sowieso nicht mehr ins Budget.
Kann man bei dem Board hier dann nachträglich noch eine USB 3.1 Steckkarte und eine M.2 SSD wie PCIe Adapter betreiben, oder kann man da auch wieder nur einen Slot nutzen?

Dann nochmal zur R9 280X, da gibts momentan zwei für 180€, welche der beiden würdet ihr empfehlen?
http://geizhals.de/powercolor-radeon-r9-280x-turboduo-oc-axr9-280x-3gbd5-t2dhe-oc-a1041437.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
VTX3D Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VXR9 280X 3GBD5-2DHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich bräuchte dann noch ein paar Tipps um das Paket ein bisschen günstiger zu machen, ich denke da kann man vor allem noch etwas an der SSD machen, bzw nur eine HDD nehmen, was ich aber nicht empfehlen werde.
Nunja was wird den zurzeit empfohlen, wenn man eine 128GB SSD nimmt?
Welche HDD würdet ihr gegebenenfalls als Systemplatte empfehlen, welche als Datenlager?

Wenn man jetzt zwischen Skylake und R9 280X oder Haswell und R9 380 Nitro die Wahl hat, dann ist die Haswell Variante mit der R9 380 Nitro vermutlich sinnvoller, oder?


----------



## Andinistrator (3. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt zwischen Skylake und R9 280X oder Haswell und R9 380 Nitro die Wahl hat, dann ist die Haswell Variante mit der R9 380 Nitro vermutlich sinnvoller, oder?


Ich sag mal so, jetzt wo man die Anbindung geklärt hat. Haswell ist "billiger", aber in Anbetracht der Zukunft "nicht günstiger". Wir haben dich jedenfall ausreichend beraten, gell 

Entweder zu greifst heute zur älteren Plattform, dafür aber eine bessere GPU, oder die neuere Plattform mit schlechterere GPU. Nachdem jetztigen Stand darfst du entscheiden was und wie viel du von der besseren GPU hast oder was hast du (künftig) von der moderneren Plattform haben kannst. Beide Seiten kann man jetzt argumentieren, daher ist es deine persönliche Entscheidung was für dich sinnvoll ist.


----------



## killbill (3. Oktober 2015)

Ja stimmt ist tatsächlich eine persönliche Entscheidung, ich werde ihm wohl zum Skylake System raten, da die Grafikkarte vermutlich deutlich vor der CPU ausgewechselt wird und man durch die neue Plattform eventuell ein wenig länger nicht das Bedürfnis hat eine neue Plattform zu kaufen, ich denke M.2 Ssds via PCIe x4 und USB 3.1 werden auch noch in 5 Jahren ausreichend schnell sein.

Aber zwei Fragen wurden bisher noch nicht beantwortet 
1. Kann man auf das Board USB 3.1 und eine M.2 SPD nachrüsten, oder ist hier auch wieder nur ein Slot nutzbar wie bei den Boards mit den zwei x1 Slots?
ASRock B150M Pro4S (90-MXGZX0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

2. Welche von den beiden oben genannten 280X würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2015)

Du kannst USB 3.1 per Erweiterungskarte nachrüsten, aber hast dann nicht die Geschwindigkeit von USB 3.1 weil der Slot limitiert.
M.2 Nachrüsten ist noch sinnfreier.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2015)

Wobei USB3.1 doch nicht vom Slot ausgebremst wird? Klar, über Erweiterungskarten ist nie so gut wie nativ, aber?


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2015)

Du musst die KArte schon in einen 4x Slot einbauen, um genügend Bandbreite zu haben.
Kennst du Boards, die einen 4x Slot haben?
In der Regel musst du dann einen 16x Grafikslot benutzen und dann kostet dich das wieder Lanes woanders.
Wobei ich denke, dass die USB 3.1 Karten sowieso nur 1x Karten sind und dann fehlt dir schlicht die Bandbreite um 3.1 voll ausfahren zu können.
Ergo kann man sich das auch sparen mit dem Nachrüsten.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2015)

Wobei das dann nicht wirklich Sinn ergibt...wer baut dann solche Karten?


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2015)

Es geht um die Kosten. Eine 1x Karte ist deutlich preiswerter zu bauen als eine 4x oder gar 16x Karte.
Und die Bandbreite interessiert den Hersteller doch nicht. Der wirbt mit USB 3.1 obwohl die Schnittstelle nicht mal USB 3  Speed schaft. 
Marketing ist hier alles.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2015)

Moment, der x1-Slot schafft doch 10GBit....dann müsste das doch hinhauen?

Das mit dem Marketing sieht man leider viel zu oft :/


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2015)

Der 1x Slot schafft 500MB/s.
Und das ist nur der theoretische Wert, in der Praxis sind es vielleicht 80% davon.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt, ist ja noch 2.0...dann schafft er aber immerhin USB3.0 mit nahezu voller Geschwindigkeit anzubinden.


----------



## killbill (3. Oktober 2015)

Eine PCIe x1 hat doch 10 GBit/s genau wie USB 3.1

Kennt ihr zufällig einen Händler wo man günstig eine Windows 10 Lizenz bekommt, mein Bekannter will wahrscheinlich keine Upgrade Lizenz,  weil die Gültigkeit der Lizenz nach Mainboardtausch aktuell nicht geklärt ist. 

Edit: Die Frage nach dem Aufrüsten war auf die Skylake Plattform bezogen


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> Eine PCIe x1 hat doch 10 GBit/s genau wie USB 3.1



Wir reden von PCIe 2.0 denn wenn du ein Skylake System kauft, wo der 1x Slot mit PCIe 3.0 läuft, hast du ja schon USB 3.1 und M.2.
Es geht aber ums Nachrüsten bei älteren Plattformen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2015)

Dann kann man sich auch gleich eine 3.0-Karte holen.


----------



## killbill (3. Oktober 2015)

Also günstige Skylake Boards gibt's kaum bisher schon mit USB 3.1


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Dann kann man sich auch gleich eine 3.0-Karte holen.



Du willst ja den neuen USB 3.1 Anschluss haben. 



killbill schrieb:


> Also günstige Skylake Boards gibt's kaum bisher schon mit USB 3.1



Willst du M.2 und USB 3.1 in vernünftiger Bandbreite haben, musst du Geld ausgeben. Bandbreite kostet nun mal.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2015)

Muss ja nicht, gibt's ja auch noch mit Typ A^^


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß. Das Deluxe ist voll davon. Völlig überflüssig. 
Ich nutze noch eine USB 3 Karte, die ich vom letzten Rechner über hab.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2015)

Naja, ich find Typ C irgendwie noch Luxus 

Hab meine alte Karte im alten Rechner gelassen, mein neuer hat genug Anschlüsse ^^


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab die damals gebraucht, weil ich zwei interne USB 3 Header benötigte und das Board nur einen hatte.
Der Vorteil ist, dass die Karte problemlos funktioniert und ich jetzt 4x USB 3 extra habe, denn das Asus Board ist in der Hinsicht eine einzige Katastrophe. 
Sockel 2011-3 eben. Der letzte Schrott.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte ein 1155er Fertigsystem, wo aber tatsächlich noch ein x1-Slot frei war. Hatte erst gar kein USB3, mit der Karte dann 2 Anschlüsse. Neuer 1150er hat hinten und vorne zwei, Header sind auf dem Board, also...reicht eigentlich


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich brauche eben 2 USB 3 Header. Einen für die Anschlüsse vom Case und einen für den Card Reader.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2015)

Achso, Card Reader hast du auch noch der Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## killbill (3. Oktober 2015)

OK, aber ich kann sowohl M.2 als auch USB 3.1 auf dem Board nachrüsten, richtig?
ASRock B150M Pro4S (90-MXGZX0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und bei der 280X die Powercolor oder die vtx3d?


----------



## Maddrax111 (3. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> OK, aber ich kann sowohl M.2 als auch USB 3.1 auf dem Board nachrüsten, richtig?
> ASRock B150M Pro4S (90-MXGZX0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Und bei der 280X die Powercolor oder die vtx3d?



Wenn dein Kumpel irgendow noch 38 Euro losmachen kann:
Gigabyte GA-H170-D3HP Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da hat er Vollausstattung. M.2, 2* USB 3.1 jeweils ein A und C,genug Lanes und neuer Soundchip.

Aufrüsten kostet ja auch wieder Geld. Warum nicht direkt richtig machen ohne Frimelei

Ich würde die Powercolor nehmen.


----------



## killbill (3. Oktober 2015)

Geht ja erstmal um die Möglichkeiten die man hätte, vermutlich wird er M.2 Ssds nicht einsetzen, wenn er sich überhaupt erstmal eine sata ssd anschafft und USB 3.1 wird ihm wahrscheinlich auch nicht wichtig sein, aber da dies unter anderem ja die Vorteile der Skylake Plattform sind wollte ich eben fragen ob es mit dem Board machbar wäre USB 3.1 und m.2 nachzurüsten


----------



## Maddrax111 (3. Oktober 2015)

USB3.1 ja. M.2 macht keinen Sinn mangels einer Schnittstelle die auch 4 Lanes hergibt,daher keine Möglichkeit die Leistung abzuschöpfen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2015)

USB3.1 macht vermutlich auch nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## Maddrax111 (3. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> USB3.1 macht vermutlich auch nicht viel Sinn.



Hast du wohl recht. Option zwar da. Sinn aber eher gen Null tendierend.


----------



## BenRo (3. Oktober 2015)

Entweder man ist Sparfuchs bzw. hat kein Geld, dann nimmt man Haswell 
Oder nicht, dann nimmt man gleich ein Board, das Skylake Vorteile auch nutzen kann, d. h. M.2 und USB3.1 bietet. Alles dazwischen halte ich für Quatsch, denn die paar Prozent CPU-Mehrleistung sind hier ja nicht so relevant


----------



## killbill (3. Oktober 2015)

OK klingt logisch, 
Nur nochmal aus reinem Interesse und für die Zukunft,  das von mir vorgestellte Board hat doch einen zweiten PCIe x16 Slot,  da könnte man doch darüber eine M.2 SSD  anbinden via PCIe to M.2 Adapter, laut Beschreibung in Geizhals ist der zweite x16 Slot mit 4 Lanes angebunden.
USB 3.1 ist ja eigentlich noch einfacher,  da reicht ja eine Lane schon, oder verliert man so viel Leistung weil sie nicht nativ angebunden ist?


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> OK, aber ich kann sowohl M.2 als auch USB 3.1 auf dem Board nachrüsten, richtig?
> ASRock B150M Pro4S (90-MXGZX0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Und bei der 280X die Powercolor oder die vtx3d?



Kauf dir gleich ein Board, dass die Features bietet.
So eine Erweiterungskarte kostet auch Geld und die Geschwindigkeit ist nicht so hoch wie nativ.


----------



## killbill (3. Oktober 2015)

Noch eine Frage zum Haswell System, kann ich auch die zwei Boards von MSI nehmen, oder ist da irgendwas negatives bekannt?
MSI B85-G41 PC Mate (7850-003R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI B85M-G43 (7823-003R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die passen meiner Meinung nach farblich besser zum Gehäuse als das Asrock, aber das soll dann mein Bekannter entscheiden.


----------



## Maddrax111 (3. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zum Haswell System, kann ich auch die zwei Boards von MSI nehmen, oder ist da irgendwas negatives bekannt?
> MSI B85-G41 PC Mate (7850-003R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> MSI B85M-G43 (7823-003R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Die passen meiner Meinung nach farblich besser zum Gehäuse als das Asrock, aber das soll dann mein Bekannter entscheiden.




Die Realtek Lan Chips sind nicht gerade als besonders gut bekannt. Und das G43 hat sehr wenig Lüfteranschlüsse falls man die brauchen sollte.


----------



## killbill (3. Oktober 2015)

Nicht besonders gut heißt Ausfälle, oder erreicht nicht die maximale Bandbreite?
2 Lüfteranschlüsse gehen in Ordnung, mehr kann man in dem gewählten Gehäuse sowieso nicht einbauen


----------



## Maddrax111 (3. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> Nicht besonders gut heißt Ausfälle, oder erreicht nicht die maximale Bandbreite?
> 2 Lüfteranschlüsse gehen in Ordnung, mehr kann man in dem gewählten Gehäuse sowieso nicht einbauen



Die Treiber machen wohl ab und an Probleme.


----------



## killbill (3. Oktober 2015)

hmm die Asrock Anniversary Boards haben ja auch den Realtek Lan Chip, abgesehen von dem Z97, das B85 Pro 4 finde ich irgendwie hässlich, naja mal sehen was mein Bekannter sagt.


----------



## Maddrax111 (3. Oktober 2015)

Schön ist es nicht das stimmt,ich habe das Pro 4 selber und läuft ohne Probleme.

Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zwar auch Realtek aber ansonsten ein echt gutes Board


----------



## killbill (3. Oktober 2015)

Was ist an dem Gigabyte besser als an den Anniversary Boards (B85,H97) von Asrock, bzw gegenüber den beiden MSI oben?
Oder hat der einen anderen Realtek Chipsatz?


----------



## Maddrax111 (3. Oktober 2015)

Ne ist derselbe aber die Kühlung der Spannungswandler ist gut und die Annis haben uralte Soundchips.

In der Preisklasse sind die Unterschiede aber gering.


----------



## killbill (4. Oktober 2015)

So die Entscheidung für die Plattform ist gefallen, er nimmt die Skylake Plattform und auch die 30€ mehr für das Board mit USB 3.1 nimmt er noch in die Hand.
Durch die aktuelle Cashback Aktion von Asus stellen sich eigentlich zurzeit die folgenden 4 Möglichkeiten dar:
ASUS H170-Pro Gaming (90MB0MS0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  -25€ Cashback
MSI H170A PC Mate (7971-008R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und dann noch die B150 Boards:
ASUS B150 Pro Gaming D3 (90MB0MN0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland -15€ Cashback
Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

USB 3.1 und die M.2 Schnittstelle dürften auf dem B150 Board knapp werden wegen den 8 Lanes, oder verteilt sich das wenn es nativ angebunden ist besser und wenn man die M.2 Schnittstelle und ein USB 3.1 Gerät gleichzeitig nutzt dann auf etwa 5 Lanes kommt und dann noch 3 Lanes Luft für den Rest ist?


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2015)

Nimm ein H Board. Die B Boards sind beschnitten.


----------



## Andinistrator (5. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> So die Entscheidung für die Plattform ist gefallen, er nimmt die Skylake Plattform und auch die 30€ mehr für das Board mit USB 3.1 nimmt er noch in die Hand.
> Durch die aktuelle Cashback Aktion von Asus stellen sich eigentlich zurzeit die folgenden 4 Möglichkeiten dar:
> ASUS H170-Pro Gaming (90MB0MS0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  -25€ Cashback
> MSI H170A PC Mate (7971-008R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Entweder das H oder für 17€ mehr ein Z170
ASUS H170-Pro Gaming (90MB0MS0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
das ist n PCIe x16 mehr drin falls SLI irgendwann in Frage käme... 

Was ist effektiver?
2x R9390 Nitro oder 1x GTX980Ti? Für evl. 4k Gaming z.B.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (5. Oktober 2015)

Eine 980ti reicht doch dicke.


----------



## Andinistrator (5. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Eine 980ti reicht doch dicke.


Mich hätte es grundsätzlich interessiert. Wenn ich heute 1x R9 für 2k Gaming habe, "morgen" aber 4k will.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (5. Oktober 2015)

4k-Gaming mit den passenden Spielen ist noch gar nicht möglich, auch nicht mit einem Quad-SLI980Ti.


----------



## Andinistrator (5. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> 4k-Gaming mit den passenden Spielen ist noch gar nicht möglich, auch nicht mit einem Quad-SLI980Ti.


Danke - leider wieder der Frage "vorbei-ge-antwortet".


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (5. Oktober 2015)

Dann reicht es mit R9s auch nicht - dachte, das wäre klar.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Mich hätte es grundsätzlich interessiert. Wenn ich heute 1x R9 für 2k Gaming habe, "morgen" aber 4k will.



Wer sich heute einen WQHD Monitor kauft, kauft morgen nicht plötzlich einen 4k Monitor.


----------



## Andinistrator (5. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer sich heute einen WQHD Monitor kauft, kauft morgen nicht plötzlich einen 4k Monitor.


Es ist doch nur eine Grundsatzfrage


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Es ist doch nur eine Grundsatzfrage



Ich warte auf 8k Monitore. Kommen die übermorgen?


----------



## killbill (5. Oktober 2015)

so bin mal wieder da 
1.Habe mich jetzt dazu entschieden ein H170 Board zu nehmen, mit USB 3.1 und für etwa 100€ gibts momentan diese beiden Optionen:
ASUS H170-Pro Gaming (90MB0MS0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  -25€ Cashback
MSI H170A PC Mate (7971-008R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hat das Asus neben dem Intel Lan Controller noch weitere Vorteile, oder kostet es einfach nur mehr weil es "Gaming" heißt?

2. Die R9 280X ist ja von Haus aus ziemlich stromhungrig, soll aber noch recht gut übertaktbar sein, wird das dann eng wenn man die Grafikkarte übertaktet für das Bequiet E10 400W?

3. Ihr wisst nicht zufällig wie ich herausfinden kann, wie die PCIe Slots, von den beiden Boards oben, an den PCH angebunden sind, bzw. ob sie shared sind?


----------



## Andinistrator (5. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich warte auf 8k Monitore. Kommen die übermorgen?


Hau rein: Scharf, schÃ¤rfer, 4000 dpi: Bildschirme auf der Displayweek | heise online

@ TE: noch immer Z170! Die 17 Euro mehr wirst du nicht bereuen!
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX
3..2..1 deinS

Intel Skylake: Evolution bei den CPUs, Revolution bei den ChipsÃ¤tzen - Technikaffe.de


----------



## killbill (5. Oktober 2015)

Hmm hab schon schweren Herzens nochmal 15€ investiert um vom B150 auf das H170 zu kommen, naja mal sehen wie ich mich dann um 12 spontan entscheide 
Wie siehts eigentlich aus mit dem Bequiet, reicht das wenn ich die R9 280X noch übertakte oder wirds eher eng?
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straig...-e10-400w-bn230-a1165465.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Maddrax111 (5. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Hau rein: Scharf, schÃ¤rfer, 4000 dpi: Bildschirme auf der Displayweek | heise online
> 
> @ TE: noch immer Z170! Die 17 Euro mehr wirst du nicht bereuen!
> Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX
> ...



Und wofür. Für 4 Lanes mehr bei einer non K CPU. Geldverschwendung.


----------



## killbill (5. Oktober 2015)

Ja ich schätze auch das man hier wohl mal einen Schlusstrich ziehen sollte, eine K CPU nachrüsten wird vermutlich auch nicht viel Sinn machen, dann lieber wenn die CPU nicht mehr reicht gleich ein neues Board nehmen und die CPU dazu.


----------



## Maddrax111 (5. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> Ja ich schätze auch das man hier wohl mal einen Schlusstrich ziehen sollte, eine K CPU nachrüsten wird vermutlich auch nicht viel Sinn machen, dann lieber wenn die CPU nicht mehr reicht gleich ein neues Board nehmen und die CPU dazu.



Was wahrscheinlich eh erst bei der nächsten Sockelgeneration notwendig wird. Von daher kein Stress.


----------



## killbill (5. Oktober 2015)

Lohnt es sich eigentlich schnelleren Ram als den 2133 zu nehmen?
Weil laut Spezifikation ist beim H170 Board 2133 angegeben, eventuell für die IGP, aber sonst?


----------



## Maddrax111 (5. Oktober 2015)

2133 würde ich schon nehmen. Der Preisunterschied zu 1600 ist echt gering. Mehr macht keinen Sinn ohne OC.


----------



## killbill (5. Oktober 2015)

ja 1600 gibts wohl gar nicht bei DDR4, der Aufpreis für 2400 wäre 7€, aber da du sagst das lohnt sich nicht spar ich mir das.
So sieht die aktuelle Konfig aus:
gaming PC Skylake Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Nochmal die Frage zu dem Mainboard:
MSI H170A PC Mate (7971-008R) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Was ist an dem ASUS Mainboard aus meiner Konfig besser als das MSI Board, abgesehen von LAN Controller?


----------



## Maddrax111 (5. Oktober 2015)

Das Asus hat einen deutlich besseren Soundchip.

Mein Tipp ist aber das hier:
Gigabyte GA-H170-D3HP Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Günstiger als das Asus. Aber sowohl USB 3.1  A und C. Das MSI hat nur A und auch ein aktueller Soundchip.


----------



## killbill (5. Oktober 2015)

Nein das Gigabyte ist teurer, beim ASUS musst du 25€ Cashback noch abziehen.
Nochmal zum Netzteil ich glaube die Frage ist irgendwie immer untergangen, und zwar wenn ich die 280X übertakte, packt es dann das 400W BeQuiet noch?
Geht die Konfig sonst so in Ordnung, würde dann gleich bestellen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. Oktober 2015)

Ja wieso sollte es auch nicht....  Solange du kein dice oder ln2 OC machst,  sondern  moderates gpu OC solltest du gut hinkommen.


----------



## Andinistrator (6. Oktober 2015)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Und wofür. Für 4 Lanes mehr bei einer non K CPU. Geldverschwendung.


Jetzt musst du mir helfen! Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht, bitte kläre mich kurz auf.


----------



## markus1612 (6. Oktober 2015)

Also ich würde statt dem E10 das Seasonic G-550 nehmen, da das E10 400W bei einer HighEnd GPU etwas knapp sein kann.


----------



## Maddrax111 (6. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Jetzt musst du mir helfen! Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht, bitte kläre mich kurz auf.



Das ich den Zweck bezweifle das er noch mal 17 Euro mehr ausgibt für ein Z Board statt dem H Board da er 1. eine non.K CPU hat und 2. das Z Board ansonsten nur 4 Lanes mehr hat als das H Board.


----------



## Andinistrator (6. Oktober 2015)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Das ich den Zweck bezweifle das er noch mal 17 Euro mehr ausgibt für ein Z Board statt dem H Board da er 1. eine non.K CPU hat und 2. das Z Board ansonsten nur 4 Lanes mehr hat als das H Board.


Was bitte hat das mit der CPU / non-k CPU zu tun?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. Oktober 2015)

Dass ein Z-Board dann gar nicht lohnt? Die 4 Lanes sind für 17 Euro schon etwas teuer


----------



## Maddrax111 (6. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Was bitte hat das mit der CPU / non-k CPU zu tun?



Ist das so schwer. Für eine non-K CPU braucht man kein Z Board,ergo ergibt sich die Mehrausgabe rein daraus das das Z Board 4 Lanes mehr hat als das H Board und das rechtferigt die Mehrausgabe nicht weil man bei Skylake auch nicht mehr den Turbo festnageln kann. Die Lücke hat Intel zu gemacht..

Mal davon abgesehen das der TE 3 Seiten überlegt ob er seinem Kumpel noch die 15 Euro mehr für ein H Board aus dem Kreuz leiern kannn/darf/soll und du kommt mit einem noch teureren Board. Du wirfst uns Scheuklappen vor,aber setz doch erstmal mal deine eigenen ab.


----------



## Andinistrator (6. Oktober 2015)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer. Für eine non-K CPU braucht man kein Z Board,ergo ergibt sich die Mehrausgabe rein daraus das das Z Board 4 Lanes mehr hat als das H Board und das rechtferigt die Mehrausgabe nicht weil man bei Skylake auch nicht mehr den Turbo festnageln kann. Die Lücke hat Intel zu gemacht..
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen das der TE 3 Seiten überlegt ob er seinem Kumpel noch die 15 Euro mehr für ein H Board aus dem Kreuz leiern kannn/darf/soll und du kommt mit einem noch teureren Board.


Oje.. für eine non-k CPU braucht man kein Z Board! Für eine OC CPU braucht man zwingen Z170, es gehen auch non-k!

Ich denke hier fehlt Grundwissen: Beispiel

i7-5820K 40 PCIe 3.0 Leitungen
Chipsatz X99: 8 PCI 2.0 Lanes

Witzig, oder? Was hat sich Intel da nur dabei gedacht!?

Unterschied zwischen CPU und Chipsatz Lanes - is klar jetzt oder? Eine Skylake CPU hat 16 CPU Lanes, wenn du nun sagst dann wären ja vom Z170 4 Lanes sinnlos, dann hast du es noch nicht verstanden.



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Du wirfst uns Scheuklappen vor,aber setz doch erstmal mal deine eigenen ab.



_Große Töne, werde bitte interessanter! Ich lerne auch gerne dazu!_


----------



## Andinistrator (6. Oktober 2015)

M i s t


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. Oktober 2015)

Langsam frage ich mich, ob du das extra machst....


----------



## Andinistrator (6. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Langsam frage ich mich, ob du das extra machst....


Gefährliches Halbwissen richtig stellen? Ja!

So wie du jeden Eintrag von mir noch immer in Frage stellst, obwohl du mir seit 4 Wochen folgst bleibt nix hängen.


----------



## Maddrax111 (6. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Oje.. für eine non-k CPU braucht man kein Z Board! Für eine OC CPU braucht man zwingen Z170, es gehen auch non-k!
> 
> Ich denke hier fehlt Grundwissen: Beispiel
> 
> ...



Ja die Skylake CPU hat 16 Lanes.

Aber der H170 hat zusätzliche 16 Lanes
Der Z170 hat zusätzliche 20 Lanes und wird für K CPUs benötigt.

Wenn ich eine non-K CPU habe warum woll man dann mehr Geld für die das Z170 ausgeben. Einzige Erklärung die 4 Lanes mehr die der Z170 mehr hat als das H170. Lohnt sich die Mehrausgabe für 4 Lanes? Meiner Meinung nach nein.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. Oktober 2015)

Nein, das gleiche wie der Vorposter schreiben und einigen Mist, der gar nicht dazupasst...

Ich mach mir Gedanken um die Anforderungen des TE und überlege dann, was die passende Konfiguration ist, anstatt blind Skylake zu empfehlen (wobei dein empfehlen teilweise einfach eine lose Sammlung an Bauteilen und Videos ist).


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Hau rein: Scharf, schÃ¤rfer, 4000 dpi: Bildschirme auf der Displayweek | heise online



Zum Glück steht kein Preis dabei. 



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine non-K CPU habe warum woll man dann mehr Geld für die das Z170 ausgeben. Einzige Erklärung die 4 Lanes mehr die der Z170 mehr hat als das H170. Lohnt sich die Mehrausgabe für 4 Lanes? Meiner Meinung nach nein.



Kommt immer darauf an, was du verbauen willst. Es gibt ja Boards, die zwei M.2 Schnittstellen haben. Da brauchst du dann so viele Lanes wie irgend möglich.


----------



## Maddrax111 (6. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zum Glück steht kein Preis dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> Kommt immer darauf an, was du verbauen willst. Es gibt ja Boards, die zwei M.2 Schnittstellen haben. Da brauchst du dann so viele Lanes wie irgend möglich.



Korrekt,ich kopiere mal etwa hier rein das ich in einem anderen Thread dazu schrieb.

Und jetzt mal ehrlich der H170 hat 16 Lanes. Die werden für 95% aller Nutzer reichen. Eine M.2, eine normale SSD vielleicht noch eine HDD als billiger Speicherplatz,vielleicht noch ein ODD und der Lancontroller dürfte bei einem Ottonormalnutzer die Bestückung sein.

Wenn jemand gerne zwei M.2 SSDs einbauen will wird derjenige das sicherlich äußern


----------



## Andinistrator (6. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kommt immer darauf an, was du verbauen willst. Es gibt ja Boards, die zwei M.2 Schnittstellen haben. Da brauchst du dann so viele Lanes wie irgend möglich.


Danke - wenigstens einer versteht man komplizierte Ausdrucksweise. Ich möchte den TE nicht zwingen ein Z170 Satz zu holen, aber betont haben er kann sich für die paar Kröten so ne Option offen lassen. Und der Durchsatz ist höher... wiederhole mich...wiederhole mich...wiederhole mich...


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2015)

99% aller Nutzer reicht ein Sandy Bridge System.
Es geht einzig darum, dass du heute Features kauft, die du in Laufe der Zeit durchaus mal einplanen kannst. Wer weiß, wie das in 5 Jahren aussieht, denn ich denke doch mal stark daran, dass eine heute gekaufte Plattform locker 10 Jahre laufen kann, ohne dass du an CPU Leistung großartig was verändern musst.


----------



## Maddrax111 (6. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Danke - wenigstens einer versteht man komplizierte Ausdrucksweise. Ich möchte den TE nicht zwingen ein Z170 Satz zu holen, aber betont haben er kann sich für die paar Kröten so ne Option offen lassen. Und der Durchsatz ist höher... wiederhole mich...wiederhole mich...wiederhole mich...



Nochmal von vorne: Wenn jemand 3 Seiten lang überlegt ob er 15 Euro mehr ausgibt für ein H statt einem B Board dann sind das keine paar Kröten. Und damit dein Vorschlag nicht zu gebrauchen. Mach das doch einfach in Threads wo es auch Sinn macht. Und nicht da wo wegen 15 Euro hin und her gerechnet wird.


----------



## Andinistrator (6. Oktober 2015)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Nochmal von vorne: Wenn jemand 3 Seiten lang überlegt ob er 15 Euro mehr ausgibt für ein H statt einem B Board dann sind das keine paar Kröten. Und damit dein Vorschlag nicht zu gebrauchen. Mach das doch einfach in Threads wo es auch Sinn macht. Und nicht da wo wegen 15 Euro hin und her gerechnet wird.


Nachdem du gerade erst den Unterschied zwischen CPU und Chipsatz lanes entdeckt hast, öffnet es dir hoffentlich die Augen. Es geht auch nicht um 15 Euro, sondern um H170 vs Z170 und warum er für den lächerlichen Aufpreis Z170 nehmen sollte.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2015)

Bei Skylake würde ich *nur *Z Boards kaufen. Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach Verarschung von Intel.
Ich hoffe ja auch auf AMD Zen, am Besten gleich mit PCIe 4.0 und 40 Lanes, einfach nur um Intel den Stinkefinger zeigen zu können.


----------



## Maddrax111 (6. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Nachdem du gerade erst den Unterschied zwischen CPU und Chipsatz lanes entdeckt hast, öffnet es dir hoffentlich die Augen. Es geht auch nicht um 15 Euro, sondern um H170 vs Z170 und warum er für den lächerlichen Aufpreis Z170 nehmen sollte.



1. Kannte ich den vorher schon.
2. Hör auf mit deinen Unterstellungen..

Und doch es geht um 15 Euro. Es geht immer um Geld. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen das sich der TE bzw dessen Freund schon damit schwer tut 15 Euro mehr für das H Board auszugeben. Meinst du wirklich das er dann jubelnd noch mal 15 Euro mehr ausgibt für das Z Board.

Weißt du was dein größter Fehler ist. Du nimmst dich immer als Maßstab für deine Beratungen und kümmerst dich einen Scheissdreck darum was der TE will. Du kennst nur das Nonplusultra K CPUs.Z170,3200er RAM. Aber nicht jeder kann oder will das Nonplusultra erreichen und du bist unfähig deine Vorschläge an das ist anzupassen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Nachdem du gerade erst den Unterschied zwischen CPU und Chipsatz lanes entdeckt hast, öffnet es dir hoffentlich die Augen. Es geht auch nicht um 15 Euro, sondern um H170 vs Z170 und warum er für den lächerlichen Aufpreis Z170 nehmen sollte.


Genau dieser  Aufpreis sind die 15 Euro....und wenn es nicht passt, dann passt es eben nicht.


----------



## Andinistrator (6. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Genau dieser  Aufpreis sind die 15 Euro....und wenn es nicht passt, dann passt es eben nicht.


Also dem kann ich jetzt auch mal zustimmen. Wenn man wegen 15 Euro dann doch Haswell oder ein H170 nehmen muss, dann sei es so. Beraten haben wir ausführlichst  Ich denke nicht nur der TE hat dazugelernt


----------



## killbill (6. Oktober 2015)

Danke an dieser Stelle zunächst einmal für die ausführliche Hilfe und die kontroversen Diskussionen, ich konnte mein Wissen dadurch auch endlich mal wieder auf den aktuellen Stand bringen. 
An dem Z170 Board hat mich gar nicht so sehr der 15€ Aufpreis gestört sondern eher der Nutzen für meinen Bekannten, ich gehe davon aus, dass er selbst mit USB 3 und ohne M.2 SSD prima die nächsten 5 Jahre ausgekommen wäre. 
Aber für den Fall der Fälle nimmt man halt zumindestens noch USB 3.1 und M.2 mit und das ganze auch vernünftig angebunden, daher das H170 Board, falls sich noch eine neue Technik durchsetzen sollte in den nächsten Jahren hat man ja auch noch ein paar Lanes übrig für eine x4 Erweiterungskarte. 
Ich denke es ist so am vernünftigsten aufgebaut für meinen Bekannten.


----------



## Andinistrator (6. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> Danke an dieser Stelle zunächst einmal für die ausführliche Hilfe und die kontroversen Diskussionen, ich konnte mein Wissen dadurch auch endlich mal wieder auf den aktuellen Stand bringen.
> An dem Z170 Board hat mich gar nicht so sehr der 15€ Aufpreis gestört sondern eher der Nutzen für meinen Bekannten, ich gehe davon aus, dass er selbst mit USB 3 und ohne M.2 SSD prima die nächsten 5 Jahre ausgekommen wäre.
> Aber für den Fall der Fälle nimmt man halt zumindestens noch USB 3.1 und M.2 mit und das ganze auch vernünftig angebunden, daher das H170 Board, falls sich noch eine neue Technik durchsetzen sollte in den nächsten Jahren hat man ja auch noch ein paar Lanes übrig für eine x4 Erweiterungskarte.
> Ich denke es ist so am vernünftigsten aufgebaut für meinen Bekannten.


Na gut, aber nochmal erwähnt, der Durchsatz bei Z170 ist 25% höher gegenüber dem H170, also für alles was du anstöpselst.


----------



## killbill (6. Oktober 2015)

Was genau meinst du mit Durchsatz, die DMI Verbindung zwischen CPU und PCH?


----------



## Andinistrator (6. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit Durchsatz, die DMI Verbindung zwischen CPU und PCH?


Wäre schön gewesen  - nein. Die GPU wird noch immer mit der langweiligen x16 Slot mit PCI 3.0, d.h. 15754 MB/s brutto. Da musst du auf Skylake-E warten, vielleicht ist wird hier auf x16 PCI 4.0 gehoben, dass Doppelte - brauchst natürlich auch die XXX(X)€ GPU dazu


----------



## killbill (6. Oktober 2015)

Wodurch der Durchsatz beim Z Board erhöht werden soll ist mir noch schleierhaft, eventuell kannst du das ja noch genauer beschreiben. 
Zum langweiligen PCIe 3 x16 Slot habe ich erst vor kurzem in einem Testbericht gelesen, dass selbst eine GTX 980 effektiv nur PCIe 3 x8 ausreizt.


----------



## Maddrax111 (6. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> Wodurch der Durchsatz beim Z Board erhöht werden soll ist mir noch schleierhaft, eventuell kannst du das ja noch genauer beschreiben.
> Zum langweiligen PCIe 3 x16 Slot habe ich erst vor kurzem in einem Testbericht gelesen, dass selbst eine GTX 980 effektiv nur PCIe 3 x8 ausreizt.



Mit 25% mehr ist einfach gemeint das man 25% mehr Lanes hat. 20 statt 16. Die Lanes an sich geben immer dasselbe her.

Jo korrekt,deshalb merkt man zwischen *8 und mal *16 auch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## killbill (6. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Na gut, aber nochmal erwähnt, der Durchsatz bei Z170 ist 25% höher gegenüber dem H170, also für alles was du anstöpselst.


Dann ist die Aussage aber falsch, da ja kaum irgendwas direkt mit 20 Lanes angebunden wird, wäre ja auch Schwachsinn bei dem mickrigen DMI
Bzw. Vielleicht nicht direkt falsch kann man aber schnell so deuten, dass gemeint ist, dass alles was man ansteckt 25% schneller sein kann


----------



## Andinistrator (6. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> Dann ist die Aussage aber falsch, da ja kaum irgendwas direkt mit 20 Lanes angebunden wird, wäre ja auch Schwachsinn bei dem mickrigen DMI


Warte, Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte 

http://www.intel.de/content/dam/www/public/us/en/images/diagrams/z170-chipset-block-diagram-rwd.png

Die Lanes im Chipsatz werden dann, je nach Board geteilt - d.h. auch per lane sharing. Im Bild also der untere Bereich, hier "fahren 25% mehr Autos über die Bahnen" im vlg. zum H170, allein das ist 15€ mehr-wert, oda?


----------



## killbill (6. Oktober 2015)

Ja ist mittlerweile klar, habe das Bild bestimmt auch schon 10 mal gesehen [emoji1] 
Der eine Halbsatz "für alles was du anstöpselst" kann man halt leicht nicht missverstehen wenn man nicht genauer darüber nachdenkt.


----------



## Andinistrator (6. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> Ja ist mittlerweile klar, habe das Bild bestimmt auch schon 10 mal gesehen [emoji1]
> Der eine Halbsatz "für alles was du anstöpselst" kann man halt leicht nicht missverstehen wenn man nicht genauer darüber nachdenkt.


Ja stimmt, es ist irreführend. Ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob der Z170 x16 GPU Slot PCI 3.0 (PEG) besser ist wie H170


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> Ja ist mittlerweile klar, habe das Bild bestimmt auch schon 10 mal gesehen [emoji1]
> Der eine Halbsatz "für alles was du anstöpselst" kann man halt leicht nicht missverstehen wenn man nicht genauer darüber nachdenkt.



Du musst einfach mal die Grafikkarte vom Rest des Systems trennen.
Die PCIe 3.0 Geschwindigkeit braucht die Grafikkarte nicht. Die kann auch mit PCIe 2.0 noch ihre volle Leistung ausfahren.
Du brauchst die Bandbreite beim PCH, um alles angestöpeslte nutzen zu können. Also Sata, M.2 und USB 3. USB 2 kannst du vernachlässigen.



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, es ist irreführend. Ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob der Z170 x16 GPU Slot PCI 3.0 (PEG) besser ist wie H170



Die Grafikkarte hat immer die volle Leistung, egal ob H oder Z Chipsatz.


----------



## Andinistrator (6. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte hat immer die volle Leistung, egal ob H oder Z Chipsatz.


Danke


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2015)

Beim B Chipsatz ist das was anderes, wenn der z.B. noch mit PCIe 2.0 arbeitet.
Aber soweit ich weiß, ist der Unterschied bei Nvidia und PCIe 2.0 zu 3.0 gleich null.
Bei AMD Karten kann das 10% Leistungsunterschied ausmachen, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, bei was genau. Ich glaube, das war die DP Leistung.


----------



## killbill (6. Oktober 2015)

Zur GPU hat doch selbst schon der Haswell B Chipsatz eine PCIe 3 x16 Anbindung


----------



## markus1612 (6. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> Zur GPU hat doch selbst schon der Haswell B Chipsatz eine PCIe 3 x16 Anbindung



Die LAnes für die Grafikkarte kommen von der CPU, USB/SATA/M2 etc braucht Lanes vom Chipsatz (Chipsatz hat mit der GPU nix zu tun).


----------



## killbill (6. Oktober 2015)

Ja da habe ich das bisschen durcheinander gebracht, weil er in dem einen Satz vom Chipsatz und im nächsten von GPUs gesprochen hat, vielleicht wollte Threshold auch so einfach nur noch betonen, dass eine GPU noch lange nicht eine PCIe 3 x16 Anbindung ausreizt. 
Aber selbst der B150 Chipsatz hat schon eine PCIe 3 Anbindung, nur der H110 ist quasi kastriert mit seiner PCIe 2 Anbindung


----------



## Andinistrator (6. Oktober 2015)

killbill schrieb:


> Ja da habe ich das bisschen durcheinander gebracht, weil er in dem einen Satz vom Chipsatz und im nächsten von GPUs gesprochen hat, vielleicht wollte Threshold auch so einfach nur noch betonen, dass eine GPU noch lange nicht eine PCIe 3 x16 Anbindung ausreizt.
> Aber selbst der B150 Chipsatz hat schon eine PCIe 3 Anbindung, nur der H110 ist quasi kastriert mit seiner PCIe 2 Anbindung


Das ist richtig, wie lange x8 noch reichen... lass ich mal offen, Stichwort NV Pascal. Zum Chipsatz denke ich können wir dir nun nicht mehr Neues erzählen. Du "weißt" jetzt was du kaufst.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beim B Chipsatz ist das was anderes, wenn der z.B. noch mit PCIe 2.0 arbeitet.
> Aber soweit ich weiß, ist der Unterschied bei Nvidia und PCIe 2.0 zu 3.0 gleich null.
> Bei AMD Karten kann das 10% Leistungsunterschied ausmachen, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, bei was genau. Ich glaube, das war die DP Leistung.


Also auch nur für die FirePro interessant oder.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Also auch nur für die FirePro interessant oder.



Profi Anwendungen können eben sehr wohl schon mal die PCIe Bandbreite nutzen. Games können das nicht mal im Ansatz. Miese Engine eben.


----------

